# Checking Engine Oil.



## Maxgas (Sep 27, 2017)

So I have read the manual regarding the procedure for checking
engine oil level, however I do not like the fact that you have to
leave the car running for 5 minutes from cold before checking it.

Is it not possible to check the level before you start the car like
most cars , just seems a bit strange that you have too start it up first?

What if the level is already low and you do not know because you cannot
check it without starting , seems a bit strange


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

If it is very low you will get a warning on the dash when the ignition sequence starts.


----------



## Maxgas (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks Barry , what if you go for a drive and afterwards when you switch
the engine off and say leave it for 5 minutes and then check it ?

Would this give a correct reading ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Of course you can check it cold.

Just remember the level read will be higher than the steady state of engine running.


----------



## Maxgas (Sep 27, 2017)

Cheers Charlie , do you know by how much more it would show ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Impossible to say given so many variables that are individual engine/oil etc dependent.

10mm on the dipstick is 0.5 litres.

Why don't you take a photo of the dipstick mark when cold, then run your engine for a while then measure again and take another photo.

That'll give you an estimate to how oil returns to the sump when cold.

I've always measured mine cold, topped up, then rechecked when warm.

Dipstick marks are around 2.5l apart Low to High and the whole system from dry is 7.6l


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

From the Nissan R35 GT-R manual .......


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Use the electronic gauge as a guide only. The dipstick is gospel.

Of course check when it's cold just make sure the car is on level ground. Don't let it go below min. Ideally do your top ups so the range stays between medium and max


----------



## Maxgas (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Use the electronic gauge as a guide only. The dipstick is gospel.
> Of course check when it's cold just make sure the car is on level ground. Don't let it go below min. Ideally do your top ups so the range stays between medium and max


I agree, as any inclines will make the electronic gauge off slightly. As I've found with mine, so I always check mine manually with the dipstick as well.

Not that mine really uses any with a freshy rebuilt and forged engine, BUT when it was stock and on 50k+ miles mine was using about 0.5 litre oil a month, doing over 1000 miles per month driving.

It does seem to depend car to car tho.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> I agree, as any inclines will make the electronic gauge off slightly. As I've found with mine, so I always check mine manually with the dipstick as well.
> 
> Not that mine really uses any with a freshy rebuilt and forged engine, BUT when it was stock and on 50k+ miles mine was using about 0.5 litre oil a month, doing over 1000 miles per month driving.
> 
> It does seem to depend car to car tho.


It also depends on the oil used, I always used the Mobil 0-40 but as the car has now done over 65,000 miles it started using a bit of oil when driven hard. I changed to a 10-60 Millers and it has halved the oil consumption.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> It also depends on the oil used, I always used the Mobil 0-40 but as the car has now done over 65,000 miles it started using a bit of oil when driven hard. I changed to a 10-60 Millers and it has halved the oil consumption.


Mine rebuilt/forged is also on Millers Nanodrive CFS 10w-60 NT as recommended by acspeed


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Yea 10 - 60 here too at just over 70k miles.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

10/60 Castrol edge here 2000 miles


----------

